# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Acne model gezocht in Groningen

## Alexandra21

Hallo,
Ik ben op zoek naar acne modellen voor de komende 7 dinsdagen. Dit betreffen alle dinsdag van 18-09 t/m 06-11. De acne mag op gezicht, decollete en rug zitten. De locatie is het Alfacollege in Groningen/lewenborg. 
Lijkt je dit leuk en kun je één of meerdere keren neem dan contact met mij op via [email protected]. 
Bedankt!

----------

